# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa actualiza requisito fitosanitario a importación de tulipán de Chile

## gpacheco

*Lima, oct. 18 (ANDINA)-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) actualizó hoy los requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de flores frescas de tulipán, de origen y procedencia de Chile.    *Senasa actualiza requisito fitosanitario a importación de tulipán de Chile* 
Ello, luego de identificar y evaluar los potenciales riesgos de ingreso de plagas reglamentadas al país. 
Previamente, la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa inició el respectivo estudio con la finalidad de actualizar los requisitos fitosanitarios aplicables a la importación de la flor. 
De esta forma, en la declaración adicional a los requisitos ya establecidos anteriormente, el Senasa precisa que el producto deberá estar libre de botrytis tulipae. 
El Senasa estableció en el 2002 los requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de flores frescas de Tulipán de origen y procedencia de Chile.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de tallos de duraznero de Chile Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de tomate de Chile Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

----------

